# Epic-film-soundtrack: battle of lions



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 13, 2018)

Hope to get some feedback , this is my latest composition:


----------



## Jaap (Apr 13, 2018)

The first part sounds a bit out of sync with the percussion and electronic elements. Second part works nicely for me, but could use some extra dimensions to keep it interesting. Third part is a bit of an anti-climax as it felt like it was building towards it, but it did not deliver and was more of the same making it too boring. The material is there to make it much bigger and have a much more dramatic impact


----------



## mac (Apr 13, 2018)

Wait, didn't you upload something called 'battle of syria' or something similar, which was the same track?


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 13, 2018)

are you mixing with headphones? the mix sounds shy and a bit muddy. maybe too much reverb? if u are going for a hans zimmer/remote control sort of sound , then thats dificult. as it their stuff sounds like that low but very clean and clear. very tough to do w sample imo. like jaap mentioned, in the composition side, my take is more on the mixing but goes along the same lines. more cleaner sound to understand better each part and give more impact to each section. 
but the potential is there. the track is cool.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 13, 2018)

mac said:


> Wait, didn't you upload something called 'battle of syria' or something similar, which was the same track?



Yes, but I regretted the title. It was tasteless.


----------



## mac (Apr 13, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Yes, but I regretted the title. It was tasteless.



Ah yeah sorry, just noticed the other thread. What I would say about the track is that the brass at the start sounds a bit synthy. Maybe some automation would help.

You're certainly knocking out the tracks and getting them finished, good job!


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 13, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> are you mixing with headphones? the mix sounds shy and a bit muddy. maybe too much reverb? if u are going for a hans zimmer/remote control sort of sound , then thats dificult. as it their stuff sounds like that low but very clean and clear. very tough to do w sample imo. like jaap mentioned, in the composition side, my take is more on the mixing but goes along the same lines. more cleaner sound to understand better each part and give more impact to each section.
> but the potential is there. the track is cool.


Yes mixing with headphones. What else is there to mix with?


----------



## mouse (Apr 13, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Yes mixing with headphones. What else is there to mix with?



Monitors?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 13, 2018)

mouse said:


> Monitors?



Link?


----------



## mouse (Apr 13, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Link?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=audio+monitors


----------



## Lino Galois (Apr 13, 2018)

Monitors. And you should definitely get your self a decent pair if you want to improve. 

In my humble opinion, headphones are fine for creating the overall composition, working out tiny little details etc. Mixing wise though, they will always give you a false impression.
This is the second time I notice that your track sounds muddy and clustered, decent studio monitors will especially help you with that. They display the low range accurately, something headphones simply can't do because of physical limitations. 

There are of course guys who can pull of a great mix on headphones. But this I think requires vast experience and skill, which you at this point obviously don't have.

My comment isn't meant to discourage you, quite the opposite. I feel like getting good monitors would lead to the biggest improvements you could possibly make at this stage.

Kind regards!


----------



## chrisr (Apr 13, 2018)

Reminds me of something I've heard before somewhere!!  I enjoyed the music. If I were to give some constructive criticism it would be similar to that above, that in places the rhythms don't quite seem "locked in". As if you are conscious to try to retain some 'humanization' by not quite locking to the grid, whereas it's a style that's almost defined by it's lack of human-ness. I'm really not the best person to comment though, and as I say, I enjoyed it


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 13, 2018)

mouse said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=audio+monitors



I cannot use monitors. Because I allways make music when the rest of the family sleeps...


----------



## Jaap (Apr 13, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> I cannot use monitors. Because I allways make music when the rest of the family sleeps...



What headphones do you use? You could also check out Sonarworks Reference, to have your headphones calibrated correctly for mixing: https://www.sonarworks.com/reference which also has a version just for headphones with a free trial and if your headphone is in the list of suitable ones you can download a profile file which sets it up.


----------



## mac (Apr 13, 2018)

Compose in headphone, final mix and master the next day with monitors


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 13, 2018)

mac said:


> Compose in headphone, final mix and master the next day with monitors



I am at work at daytime


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 13, 2018)

Jaap said:


> What headphones do you use? You could also check out Sonarworks Reference, to have your headphones calibrated correctly for mixing: https://www.sonarworks.com/reference which also has a version just for headphones with a free trial and if your headphone is in the list of suitable ones you can download a profile file which sets it up.



Using some gamer headphones. Price was $120

CoolerMaster


----------



## Jaap (Apr 13, 2018)

I would check out some dedicated headphones if you want to take it to another level. There are a variety of topics here which covers it, but this one is quite recent: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/headphones-dt-770-880-or-990.69929/
Using the 880's here also for off hour composing and they are really nice (and comfortable) and with sonarworks reference you can get very nice results.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Apr 13, 2018)

As Jaap said, there is something there. I think it's just a matter of execution. I think if you pulled back the sound in some parts, and stripped away all of the sound, and brought in a solor or something to give it definition (maybe even a slight departure in the theme as well). It may help witht he more dramatic moments (making them sound more dramatic). Right now it seems that it is almost all dramatic and therefore no contrast.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 14, 2018)

Here is a version with less boring part 3 I hope. Do you guys agree? 

Also a couple of other things changed and hopefully improved.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 15, 2018)

And here is some more trailer-ish sfx added to the track. And trailerbrass.


----------



## storyteller (Apr 15, 2018)

Mads, nice headphones will go a long way to helping you boost your mix skills. Think about DT880s or HD650s. I use HD650s myself. There are some nicer ones out there (HD800s - but 3x the price of HD650s, etc), and some other models that users might prefer, but DT880s and HD650s are probably the most common among engineers for a "great set of cans."

Once you add your headphones, be sure to add Sonarworks (the plugin not the systemwide thingy) and Waves NX. If you want to spring for it, get the bluetooth adapter for Waves NX too (much better than the camera, but motion is not required to use Waves NX). Might want to demo them to see what they do. I go back and forth with Sonarworks and Waves NX, but they are great tools to have to help your mixes. Most importantly, know your cans inside and out.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 16, 2018)

I think the track is getting better:

Agree?


----------



## mac (Apr 16, 2018)

Short yes or no answer for me would be no, I preferred the original. There was at least some kind of dynamic arc which felt like it gave the track more progression. Also, the drums and brass (still don't like that brass patch you're using) are clashing in a strange rhythmical way now, especially for the first 40 seconds or so.

I also couldn't hum the track after I'd listened to it. I know some people say you don't always need a lead melody, but I think this track would benefit from one.

There's my honest opinion, hope it helps


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Apr 17, 2018)

mac said:


> Short yes or no answer for me would be no, I preferred the original. There was at least some kind of dynamic arc which felt like it gave the track more progression. Also, the drums and brass (still don't like that brass patch you're using) are clashing in a strange rhythmical way now, especially for the first 40 seconds or so.
> 
> I also couldn't hum the track after I'd listened to it. I know some people say you don't always need a lead melody, but I think this track would benefit from one.
> 
> There's my honest opinion, hope it helps



Maybe this version is better? I have tried to fix the brass-patch now. Maybe its better now?


----------



## mac (Apr 17, 2018)

That brass patch is much better. I still can't vibe with the percussion. The initial kick with delay gets me in one groove, then that stops and the brass gets me into another, then more percussion comes in which tries to lead me in another direction. Still not sure what I should be listening to as far as a lead line, seems to be a few instruments/voices jostling for the spotlight. Try playing this on piano only, see what the actual melody is, and if you're feeling brave, it'd be interesting to post it here.


----------

